# Jobs in the Recording Industry



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

For the longest time, I was planning on going to OIART for audio engineering and getting a job in the recording industry. I then changed my mind and decided to pursue a "safer" path -- architecture. I was pretty cool with it, until I found out today that the drummer in my band is going to MetalWorks, and the idea of becoming a recording engineer once again tugged at me much stronger than the thought of being an architectural tech ever has.

My question -- especially for the studio guys here -- is: is there any chance of making a living in a studio, or is it a pipedream like the Gearslutz crew seem to think? Would I be stuck in my parents' basement for 5 years after school because I can't pay the rent?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Good questions...should be a very interesting thread.

Bump to the top...I'll be following this.

Dave


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2009)

Take the architect route for starts. They make good money, there will always be work, their skills are unique. In other words, not every Joe on the street can do it unlike recording. I would have loved being a professional musician but there are carloads of other people out there with the same or better skills. That means the few jobs I find will pay nothing. I studied electronics engineering instead. There were jobs, good paying jobs because my skills were in demand and getting rarer (they are actually closing such programs in most colleges across Canada because of low enrolment, high cost, lack of smart,hard working students) . Music is a hobby for me and I'm fine with that after seeing many of my contemporaries not making it in the music biz. In fact, they all went back to school to become professionals in other domains. The one or two who didn't live in a van down by the river. If you'd like to see what happens to someone who makes it Canada, tune in to the Kim Mitchell show on Q107 Toronto kqoct. Have it nice. Choose education, play for a hobby.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Do the math.

How many recording studios are in your area?

How many of them actually pay someone to work for them?

How many of them are going to be hiring when you are ready to go to work?

Divide the last number by the number of graduates of all the recording art schools in your area.


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Sour grapes and hard facts aside, if you want to make records and learn how, go for it. As a good friend of mine once said "someone's gotta play guitar". Here's a question: How many successful artists said "whoa, I might be really broke all the time. I'd be better get a real job"? Not too many I'm sure. If this is your passion, than do it. I know as many people that had more fun failing at what they loved, than succeeding at something they didn't enjoy. Someone's gotta cheer for you.

Shawn:food-smiley-004:


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> I know as many people that had more fun failing at what they loved, than succeeding at something they didn't enjoy.
> 
> Shawn:food-smiley-004:


That about sums it up. You only live once, you may as well enjoy it.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Rugburn said:


> *If this is your passion*, than do it. Shawn:food-smiley-004:


Shawn makes agood point here. 

Personally, I think that if the passion remains, you will find success in some aspect of this field. This might involve taking a detour or possibly following a slightly different path than you originally had planned...one never knows.

Passion for the work you do, and might be doing for 25 +/- years, cannot be underestimated, IMHO

I wish you all the best. 

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

It's good to have a back up plan, or at least secondary options. The music industry can be a vicious mistress.

Many tie their professional careers in many disciplines to secondary pursuits like teaching, building, repair, therapies, counseling, consulting, design, research, sales, etc, in their chosen discipline. 

It's also good to continue studies after you've started work, to better yourself, your job, and your marketability.

Recording industry jobs can be closely aligned with broadcasting, electronics, sales, representation (lawyers, managers, agents), travel, and so on. 

The problem with being too specific in one's training is that it can be limiting. I know a chemist who made his money in sales, a light tech who works in artist management, a doctor who works fulltime as a folk musician, and a guy who joined the US armed forces just to play music. I suppose what I'm saying is keep your options open, along with your studies, resume, and willingness to work related jobs.

Good luck.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2009)

The problem with being an "artiste" is that nobody really needs what you're doing. Times are going to be rough for a good while. Learn to do something nobody else can. There are loads of little clowns out there that can juggle, play 
guitar and twiddle mixing console nobs. Some who aren't talented will have the good luck of making some money. Very ,very few will have their fifteen minutes of fame. Remember that the industry no longer produces lifers ie. Led Zeppelins, Whos, Neil Youngs .... I'd love to tell you to follow your heart, but that kind of advice is the easiest to give. Learn to do something really difficult and challenging that most people can't. You'll have some kind of security that way and have a real skill that is needed. You can still play music after you get your Masters.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I think the recording industry is in a major state of change resulting from the ever increasing tendency for people to completely disregard intellectual property rights. It's ironic that people, PARTICULARLY musicians, will download "free" music and then bemoan the state of the music business.

It's hard to say how music will be bought and sold in ten years.

One thing is for certain, more and more people record at home with computers or in "underground" studios.

Just my opinion of course, but I would think jobs in legit recording studios will be come as rare as hens teeth in the very short term.


----------



## AGP1 (Jun 18, 2008)

As noted above the structural changes in the industry are impacting a lot of the tradional jobs. If I could suggest maybe there are some other opportunities in sound engineering that may still allow you to pursue the career but not just working exclusivly in a music studio. My brother chose this career, primarily intrested in studio work but has made a good living doing sound, freelancing for various TV production companies and corporate video work. This also kept him in the game to do some occasional music recording and has also allowed him to work with some intersting people/ musicians, Davy Graham and James Brown to name a couple. 
There will always be opporunites if your belief system is strong enough and you are prepared to put in the work.


----------



## Dr.StephanHeimer (May 1, 2006)

There have been a lot of good points brought up in this thread. On one hand it’s true that recording arts schools are expensive and job prospects can be scarce. The prospect of graduating thousands of dollars in debt can be scary to say the least and can seem even worse when trying to enter a very competitive job market such as the audio industry. On the other hand recording arts schools like OIART (of which I am a graduate) will provide you with valuable skills and knowledge, hours and hours of hands on experience and guidance from instructors and professionals from virtually all aspect of the professional audio industry.

You have to figure out what you want to do and where you want to be (both professionally and financially). Take some time and think about whether or not a recording arts school is the right thing for you. Look into the different job prospects in the audio industry and get an idea of what you will face after you graduate. Take a good hard look at the financial requirements as well, this shouldn’t be the only deciding factor in what you study but it is very important to consider how much money you will need and how much debt you will be left with. 

Rugburn (AKA Shawn) makes probably the most important point that if music and audio are your passion than you shouldn't give up on it. Ultimately it’s up to you to decide if that means going to OIART (or another recording school) or taking a different approach to working or being involved in the music and audio industry. 

Whatever you do, don’t give up on what you enjoy doing.


----------

